# ميزانيات ضخمة لمشاريع الطاقة البديلة...



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

تنفق الدول المتقدمة على الأبحاث الميزانيات وخاصة مشاريع الطاقة البديلة 
من طاقة شمسية (Solar Energy) وطاقة رياح (Wind Power) وطاقة باطن الأرض (Geothermal Power) 
وغيرها من أنواع الطاقة البديلة.. وذلك للاستغناء عن البترول .. 
وعدم الخضوع تحت رحمة الدول المنتجة والتي حباها الله بالنفط..​ 
وتقبع بعض هذه الدول في ذيل القائمة إن لم يكن ليست في القائمة أصلا ً ..
وخاصة تلك النامية.. فالولايات المتحدة لديها بترول .. ولكن لايغطي احتياجاتها منه .. 
وهي من أنشط الدول في ذلك.. ولديها العديد من مراكز البحوث..
مثل National Renewable Energy Laboratory ) NREL ) .. 
والذي كان أصلا لبحوث الطاقة الشمسية وأسمه (SERI (Solar Energy Research Institute ..بمدينة قولدن بولاية كولورادو .. ​ 
وقد عملت به في برنامج مشروع الطاقة الشمسية السعودي- الأمريكي عام 1979-1980م..
وتم إنشاء القرية الشمسية..​ 
يظل الإنفاق على المشاريع والبحوث الأمريكية هو الأعلى.. لوجود عوامل عدة تساعد على ذلك..​ 
وقد قرأت مقالة عن إنفاق 25 مليار دولار أمريكي لهذه المشاريع انقله لكم .. ​ 
ويبدو أن القوم سيظلوا سباقين 
في كل المجالات..​ 
والله من وراء القصد​ 
وإليكم مقال بهذا الخصوص​ 

واشنطن: أنفقت الحكومة الأمريكية ما يزيد عن نحو مليار دولار على مشروعات الطاقة المتجددة في القطاع الخاص وذلك من برنامج التحفيز الاقتصادي الضخم الذي دخل حيز التنفيذ منذ سبعة أشهر.
وفي اجتماع مجموعة مطوري ومصنعي الطاقة النظيفة في البيت الأبيض أمس أعلن تيموثي جيثنر وزير الخزانة وستيفن شو وزير الطاقة منح مبلغ 550 مليون دولار كدفعة جديدة لهذه المشاريع.​ 
وتصل المبالغ التي تم تخصيصها للمشروعات وعددها خمسة وعشرون إلى مليار دولار حتى الآن للشركات الملتزمة بالاستثمار في إنتاج الطاقة المتجددة محلياً كما قالت وزارتا الخزانة والطاقة في بيان مشترك وذلك وفقا لما ورد في وكالة الأنباء السعودية "واس".​ 
وعلى صعيد متصل اتجهت دول العالم نحو استثمار مئات المليارات من الدولارات سنوياً في مجال الطاقة المتجددة، كالشمس والرياح والمياه وغيرها من عناصر الطبيعة، وذلك بهدف التقليل من الاعتماد على النفط مصدر الطاقة الرئيسي القابل للنضوب.​ 
وفي الوقت الذي يستثمر فيه العالم أكثر من 100 مليار دولار سنويا في قطاع الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة، يتوقع الخبراء ان يصل هذا المبلغ إلى 3 تريليونات دولار بحلول العام 2030.​ 
وفي هذا الصدد نقلت صحيفة "القبس" الكويتية عن الخبير في شؤون الطاقة الدكتور عبد الله أميري قوله أن التكلفة الرأسمالية الأولية للطاقة المتجددة أغلى بكثير من الطاقة المتولدة من الوقود الأحفوري، مشيراً إلى أن تكلفة إنتاج الطاقة الشمسية تبلغ نحو 3 آلاف دولار لكل كيلو واط، مقارنة بـ400 دولار للتوربينات الغازية، فيما تبلغ تكلفة إنتاج الكيلو واط الواحد من طاقة الرياح نحو ألف دولار فقط.​ 
وكان بنك ساراسين السويسري أصدر أخيراً تقريرا توقع فيه أن يستفيد قطاع الطاقة المتجددة من الأزمة المالية العالمية، متوقعا أن يتم تنفيذ برامج استثمار بقيمة 40 مليار دولار خلال السنة الحالية، تليها برامج أخرى بـ75 مليار دولار في العام المقبل.​ 
ورغم أن دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي تمتلك حوالي 42 % من إجمالي النفط المثبت في العالم، إضافة إلى 24 % من الاحتياط العالمي للغاز الطبيعي، إلى أن الخبراء يرون أن استمرار المنطقة في استهلاك المصادر التقليدية للطاقة، سيعرضها الى أخطار وتحديات في المستقبل القريب، نتيجة تلوث الهواء وتغيرات المناخ.​ 
وتدرك دول المنطقة الغنية بالنفط، أكثر من أي وقت مضى، حاجتها الى التركيز على مصادر أخرى للطاقة، بعد تأثرها بتراجع أسعار النفط، وتتصدر قائمة منتجي النفط في العالم، الا أن السعودية تسعى إلى تصدير الكهرباء المنتجة من الطاقة الشمسية في غضون خمسة عقود، وتخطط حاليا لبناء مدينة الشمس في الصحراء من أجل ذلك.​ 

وهذا رابط الموضوع 
http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=301880&pg=3​


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
ولكن متى نفيق ونستيقظ من احلامنا 

فها هو العالم يبحث عن طاقة بديلة 

مع العلم بانهم عندهم مصادر الطاقة البديلة ويحتفظون بها تحت مسميات اخرى مثل وقود الماء 

والمحركات الدائمة الحركة وغيرها 

ولكن كل هذا لعدم رفع سعر البترول عن حد وارباح معينه فقط


----------



## الاسطى محمد (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
لا كن ياراجل نستثمر في خراب بيوتنا
نحن متأخرين في جميع المجالات فلنطور أنفسنا في المجالات الاخرى بالعوائد الاتية من النفط.
أخشى أن نطور الطاقة البديلة أو بعدين لا يسير من النفط ولا من المشاريع الاخرى كالتعليم والصحة أو غيرها.دعمنا للطاقة البديلة خطر على إقتصاد معظم الدول العربية . خاصة أن تكلفة الواط الواحد بالطاقة البديلة يكلف اكتر بالطاقة ما تسمى الطاقة (القذرة).
لاأعني أن نهمل الطاقة البديلة ولاكن لندرسها ولنتعلمها ولاكن لاندعمها لخطورتها.و هذا ماقامت به بعض الدول العربية جهزت نفسها لمشاريع طاقة شمسية ضخمة لاكن لم تنفذها لكي لاتدعم الشركات الاجنبية وفي وجهة نظري هذه الطريق الحكيمة.
و حين يأون الاوان نبدأ من حيث إنتهوا.
هذه وجهة نظري.


----------



## الاسطى محمد (29 سبتمبر 2009)

نحن لسنا من الدول الصناعية الكبرى علشان نشكي من تلوث الهواء.نحن مصانعنا يلا تمشينا
شكرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الاسطى محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> لا كن ياراجل نستثمر في خراب بيوتنا
> نحن متأخرين في جميع المجالات فلنطور أنفسنا في المجالات الاخرى بالعوائد الاتية من النفط.
> أخشى أن نطور الطاقة البديلة أو بعدين لا يسير من النفط ولا من المشاريع الاخرى كالتعليم والصحة أو غيرها.دعمنا للطاقة البديلة خطر على إقتصاد معظم الدول العربية . خاصة أن تكلفة الواط الواحد بالطاقة البديلة يكلف اكتر بالطاقة ما تسمى الطاقة (القذرة).
> ...






لماذا هذا التخلف العلمى والفكرى ؟

لماذا علينا ان نرفض التكنولوجيا ولمصلحة من ؟

فهل انهى البترول على مشاكل الفقر والفقراء

ان انه انتفع به حفنه من الناس وصار الباقيين فقراء بدون عمل او فرصة للعمل

لماذا لانوفر لهم فرصة عمل فى الصناعات اللتى تعتمد على البتروكيماويات والبلاستك والفيبر ومشتقات البيترول
فالبترول ليس بنزين وديزل وسولار كما يظن البعض ولكنه ملئ بالخيرات فكل صنعات العالم تقوم عليه 
والحمد لله لدينا كل شئ الا الطاقة الرخيصة 
فان توفرت الطاقة الرخيصة لتوفر المال لكل اسرة لعمل مشروع صناعى مربح كما فى اليابان و الصين 

لماذا لا نكون افضل منهم ؟
لماذا هم تقدموا وتفوقوا علينا واخذوبترولنا واعادوة لنا بعد تصنيعه لياخذوا منا كل امولنا اللتى دفعوها لشراء البترول بل واصبحنا غارقين فى الديون 

لماذا لانوفر الكهرباء لكل انسان وكل قرية ونجع
ان هذا يمكن حدوثه فقط مع الطاقة الحرة ووقود الماء

هل تخيلت ان امككنا ان ننتج ونشغل مصانعنا بالمجان والحمد لله بلادانا وافرة بالخيرات والمعادن والايدى العاملة وافضل مهندسين على وجه الارض
فلماذا يرفض البعض التنولوجيا

هل الجشع وحب جعل الاخرين فقراء واذلاء وبدون عمل او مشروع او حتى فكر عن التكنولوجيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الاسطى محمد (29 سبتمبر 2009)

لماذا هذا التخلف العلمى والفكرى ؟
انا ضد التخلف لذالك يجب علنا ان نطور انفسنا في الزراعة في الصناعة في الطب في علوم الفضاء في التصنيع الاغذية, الاسلحة , ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,و هذا كله يعتمد على عوائدنا من النفط لان إقتصادنا مازال ضعيفا.
لماذا علينا ان نرفض التكنولوجيا ولمصلحة من ؟
لا نرفض التكنولجيا لاكن نعرف ماذا نتعلم
فهل انهى البترول على مشاكل الفقر والفقراء
نعم أنهى الكثير
ان انه انتفع به حفنه من الناس وصار الباقيين فقراء بدون عمل او فرصة للعمل
فرص العمل في شركات النفط كبيرة و إنهيار النفط يعني ضياع فرص العمل
لماذا لانوفر لهم فرصة عمل فى الصناعات اللتى تعتمد على البتروكيماويات والبلاستك والفيبر ومشتقات البيترول

فالبترول ليس بنزين وديزل وسولار كما يظن البعض ولكنه ملئ بالخيرات فكل صنعات العالم تقوم عليه 
صحيح و أهم فوائده البنزين والديزل و السولار و الغاز
والحمد لله لدينا كل شئ الا الطاقة الرخيصة 
للأسف نفتقد كل شيء إلا الطاقة الرخيصة لان الطاقة البديلة تكلف أكثر(قمت بإجراء بحث في الطاقة الشمسية و طاقة الرياح عندما كنت طالبا فوجدت الفرق شاسع والسبب الرئيسي ان برميل النفط يكلفنا دولارات بل لدينا إحد الشركات النفطية يكلفها البرميل 1.5 دولار عادة )ومن الغباء أن تقول الطاقة البديلة رخيصة
فان توفرت الطاقة الرخيصة لتوفر المال لكل اسرة لعمل مشروع صناعى مربح كما فى اليابان و الصين 
كل ذالك يمكن أن نوفره في الصناعات الاخرى التي ذكرتها أنفا
لماذا لا نكون افضل منهم ؟
إذا حطمنا إقتصادنا بأيدينا فلن نكون أفضل منهم إطلاقا فلولا النفط ملحقنا بهم بعض الشيء والدليل بين في البلدان النفطية المسلمة
لماذا هم تقدموا وتفوقوا علينا واخذوبترولنا واعادوة لنا بعد تصنيعه لياخذوا منا كل امولنا اللتى دفعوها لشراء البترول بل واصبحنا غارقين فى الديون 
معادلة خاطئة 100 في 100 إذا إن كان صحيحا فيجب علينا تطوير أنفسنا في هذه الصناعات
لماذا لانوفر الكهرباء لكل انسان وكل قرية ونجع
لو إحتجنا لطاقة البديلة في هذه الحالة نستعملها
ان هذا يمكن حدوثه فقط مع الطاقة الحرة ووقود الماء

هل تخيلت ان امككنا ان ننتج ونشغل مصانعنا بالمجان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والحمد لله بلادانا وافرة بالخيرات والمعادن والايدى العاملة وافضل مهندسين على وجه الارض
الحمد لله
فلماذا يرفض البعض التنولوجيا
سبق الأجابة على هذه النقطة 
هل الجشع وحب جعل الاخرين فقراء واذلاء وبدون عمل او مشروع او حتى فكر عن التكنولوجيا 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و هل تعتقد بنخفاض أسعار النفط الذي نود تحطيمه بأيدينا سيجعل الغرب يشفق علينا.
ياأخي لنقوي إقتصادنا بالصناعة والزراعة وغيرها ولنبني أنفسنا علميا أو بعدين فكر في الاستغناء عن النفط.
كما أرجو منك مرة أخرى أن ترد بأدب.


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ان المستعمر والمستثمر يردنا فى قمة التخلف والجهل 

بدليل ان مليون برميل من النفط هو ثمن طائرة واحدة تشتريها منه او دبابة اوماشابهها 
فايراد النفط ذهب لسداد الديون وخاصة تلك اللتى نتجت من تكاليف حرب الخليج والعراق 


والا فاين بيت مال المسلمين و لماذا لايوجد حصه منه للفقراء 

اين كفالة المجتمع المسلم وحصه كل فرد فى هذا الدخل وللاسف تجد الكثيرين جوعى ولكننا نغلق اعيينا ولا نبحث عنهم 

والمكسب الاكبر ليس من البنزين والسولار والغاز 
لان المستورد له يستهلكه فى بلده لعماله ولمصانعه 
ويعيد بعد ذالك التصدير للصناعات والتكنولوجيا اليك لتشتريها بالملايين 

الا توجد الان سيارات تباع باكثر من مليون ريال 

وللاسف لاتباع عندهم ولكننا نهدر المال فى ذالك

وان قمنا بتطوير الصناعات البتروكمياوية لخلقنا فرص عمل افضل للشباب 
بالاضافة الى العمل فى مجال البترول لن ينتهى لانهم سيضرون الى شراء المواد الناتجة من تلك الصناعات 

وبالتالى سيتضاعف الربح لنا 


والطاقة البديلة مجانية 
ان اردت فاسال اساتذة الجامعة فهم يعرفونها جيدا 

فالغرب بداء فى التجول جديا الى الطاقة الحرة والمجانية 

للحفاظ على البيئة وتوفير الاموال 
















=====
قد تستغرب من كلمة طاقة مجانية ولكن للاسف الكثير منا يفظ العلم ولايفهمه 
وقد قالها لنا الكثير من اسابذة الجامعة نحن نعيش فى بحر من الطاقة 
ويمكن توفير الكهرباء والوقود للتدفئة والطبخ والسيارات والطائرات بالمجان 

ولكن حفنة قليلة تريد الاحتكار لمصادر الطاقة لنظل فى قمة التخلف والجهل ليتفوقوا علينا ونظل اذلاء لهم 

ونسوا ان الله تعالى جعل من الماء كل شئ حى ومن الماء يمكن الحصل على طاقة بالمجان 
بل يمكنك السير بالسيارة مدى الحياة ب 5لترات من الماء لن ينفذوا ابدا 

ومثل شركة جينابكس اليابانية للسيارات 
اللتى اخترعت سيارة تسير بلتر من الماء وبعد استخدامه يمكن جمعه من ماسورة العادم واعادة استخدامه مرات ومرات 
فالماء هو الوقود الوحيد الذى خلقه الله تعالى لاينفذ ابدا فان حرقت الماء بعد تحليله عاد ليصير ماء مرة اخرى كما كان ولتستخدمه الالاف المرات بل ملايين المرات

فيمكنك انتاج الكهرباء من خلايا الهيدروجين اضعاف ما تحتاجه لتحليل الماء 
وما ينتج من العادم يمكنك جمعه واستخدامه مرة اخرى 

فلماذ لا نكون مثلهم بل افضل منهم وننشئ المصانع للصناعات اللتى تعتمد على مشتقات البترول كما فى الصين اللتى اصبحت تدين امريكا بالمليارات من الدولارات 

فالايدى العاملة لدينا وخام البترول لدينا و لكن هناك من يعمل على منع نشر تلك التكنولوجيا وتحريمها علينا لاسباب غامضة


----------



## الاسطى محمد (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ان المستعمر والمستثمر يردنا فى قمة التخلف والجهل 
صحيح كما يرغب في ضرب إقتصادنا
بدليل ان مليون برميل من النفط هو ثمن طائرة واحدة تشتريها منه او دبابة اوماشابهها 
فايراد النفط ذهب لسداد الديون وخاصة تلك اللتى نتجت من تكاليف حرب الخليج والعراق 
و لولا النفط ما كنا لنشتري هذه الطائرة ولولا الجهل لكنا صنعنا هذه الطائرة.

والا فاين بيت مال المسلمين و لماذا لايوجد حصه منه للفقراء 
هذه مشكلة أخرى الطاقة البديلة لن تحلها 

اين كفالة المجتمع المسلم وحصه كل فرد فى هذا الدخل وللاسف تجد الكثيرين جوعى ولكننا نغلق اعيينا ولا نبحث عنهم 
هذه مشكلة أخرى الطاقة البديلة لن تحلها 
والمكسب الاكبر ليس من البنزين والسولار والغاز 
لان المستورد له يستهلكه فى بلده لعماله ولمصانعه 
ويعيد بعد ذالك التصدير للصناعات والتكنولوجيا اليك لتشتريها بالملايين 
و هذه وسيلة الضغط الوحيدة التي لدينا و الطاقة البديلة ستجعلهم يستغنون عنا
الا توجد الان سيارات تباع باكثر من مليون ريال 

وللاسف لاتباع عندهم ولكننا نهدر المال فى ذالك

وان قمنا بتطوير الصناعات البتروكمياوية لخلقنا فرص عمل افضل للشباب 
بالاضافة الى العمل فى مجال البترول لن ينتهى لانهم سيضرون الى شراء المواد الناتجة من تلك الصناعات 
صحيح
وبالتالى سيتضاعف الربح لنا 
ولاكن إن إستغنوا عن الطاقة النفطية واستبدلوها بالمتجددة سيقل الربح لذالك يقومون بتطوير المتجددة و أنت تريد أن تعينهم

والطاقة البديلة مجانية 
ان اردت فاسال اساتذة الجامعة فهم يعرفونها جيدا 

فالغرب بداء فى التجول جديا الى الطاقة الحرة والمجانية 
لكي يستغنوا عنا
للحفاظ على البيئة وتوفير الاموال 
الذي يلوث البيئة هو الذي يستهلك الوقود أي أصحاب الصناعات الضخمة الذين يصنعون الطائرات والدبابات وغيرها. إن أصبح لدينا صناعات ضخمة مثلهم نفكر في البيئة مش إتفكر في البيئة إنت معندكش حاجة. 















=====
قد تستغرب من كلمة طاقة مجانية ولكن للاسف الكثير منا يفظ العلم ولايفهمه 
وقد قالها لنا الكثير من اسابذة الجامعة نحن نعيش فى بحر من الطاقة 
ويمكن توفير الكهرباء والوقود للتدفئة والطبخ والسيارات والطائرات بالمجان 
يا أخي عملت دراسة بسيطة في طاقة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية لم أجد أي طاقة مجانية وسوف أبحث عنهم و أعرضهم في المنتدى
ولكن حفنة قليلة تريد الاحتكار لمصادر الطاقة لنظل فى قمة التخلف والجهل ليتفوقوا علينا ونظل اذلاء لهم 
نتعلم هذا العلم لاكن لاندعم الشركات الاجنبية بأقامة المشاريع كما يطلب البعض
ونسوا ان الله تعالى جعل من الماء كل شئ حى ومن الماء يمكن الحصل على طاقة بالمجان 
بل يمكنك السير بالسيارة مدى الحياة ب 5لترات من الماء لن ينفذوا ابدا 
أأمل ألا يحدث هذا لكي يظل الغرب تحت رحمة نفط المسلمين
ومثل شركة جينابكس اليابانية للسيارات 
اللتى اخترعت سيارة تسير بلتر من الماء وبعد استخدامه يمكن جمعه من ماسورة العادم واعادة استخدامه مرات ومرات 
فالماء هو الوقود الوحيد الذى خلقه الله تعالى لاينفذ ابدا فان حرقت الماء بعد تحليله عاد ليصير ماء مرة اخرى كما كان ولتستخدمه الالاف المرات بل ملايين المرات

فيمكنك انتاج الكهرباء من خلايا الهيدروجين اضعاف ما تحتاجه لتحليل الماء 
وما ينتج من العادم يمكنك جمعه واستخدامه مرة اخرى 

فلماذ لا نكون مثلهم بل افضل منهم وننشئ المصانع للصناعات اللتى تعتمد على مشتقات البترول كما فى الصين اللتى اصبحت تدين امريكا بالمليارات من الدولارات 
فكرة ممتازة
فالايدى العاملة لدينا وخام البترول لدينا و لكن هناك من يعمل على منع نشر تلك التكنولوجيا وتحريمها علينا لاسباب غامضة
صحيح لذالك يجب ان نستغل عوائد النفط لكي نطور من أنفسنا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 سبتمبر 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> ولكن متى نفيق ونستيقظ من احلامنا
> 
> فها هو العالم يبحث عن طاقة بديلة
> ...


 
مشكور على الرأي .. بارك الله فيك.. 

نعم هناك العديد من البدائل لمصادر الطاقة..
 إلا أن الأعتماد على الوقود التقليدي سيستمر إلى سنوات عديدة..
لأسباب تقنية .. وإقتصادية ..

مصادر الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة لن تغطي إحتياجات العالم من الطاقة..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 سبتمبر 2009)

الاسطى محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> لا كن ياراجل نستثمر في خراب بيوتنا
> نحن متأخرين في جميع المجالات فلنطور أنفسنا في المجالات الاخرى بالعوائد الاتية من النفط.
> أخشى أن نطور الطاقة البديلة أو بعدين لا يسير من النفط ولا من المشاريع الاخرى كالتعليم والصحة أو غيرها.دعمنا للطاقة البديلة خطر على إقتصاد معظم الدول العربية . خاصة أن تكلفة الواط الواحد بالطاقة البديلة يكلف اكتر بالطاقة ما تسمى الطاقة (القذرة).
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم الأسطى محمد 

جزاك الله خيراً .. وأشكر مداخلتك ووجهة نظرك.. 

ولكن أخي الفاضل..يمكن ان نسير بخطين متوازيين..

كما أنه وللمعلومية.. فإن ميزانية مشاريع البحث والتطوير 
في مجال الطاقة الشمسية في العالم العربي ضئيلة جداً.. 
وقد تكون برامج مشاركة بين دول متقدمة للشريك الأجنبي معظمها..

أشكر تجاوبك .. ومداخلاتك..
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 سبتمبر 2009)

الاسطى محمد قال:


> نحن لسنا من الدول الصناعية الكبرى علشان نشكي من تلوث الهواء.نحن مصانعنا يلا تمشينا
> شكرا


 
الإعتراف بالتقصير .. أول العلاج..
نعم أخي لسنا دولاً صناعية .. نعم توجد لدينا صناعات بتروكيميائية،، ومصانع الومنيوم ،، و..و...و..

ولكن أعرف ، وتعرف أنت قبلي ، والكل يعرف أن هذه المصانع إنما أنشئت بتقنية أجنبية..
المعدات والمكائن.. وحتى الأيدي التي أنشئتها أجنبية وتحت إشراف خبرات أجنبية.. 

لن تعطينا الدول الأجنبية والمصانع المنتجة لهذه المعدات الخبرات والتقنية..
بل علينا أن نسعى جاهدين لتلمس طريقنا ..
((ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك.. فتول أنت جميع أمرك))..

أذكر إجتماعاً في وزارة الصناعة السعودية عام 1985 م ، مع وفد إتحاد مصنعي السيارات اليابانية
وكان لدينا رغبة في إنشاء مصنع للسيارات في السعودية
قال المتحدث بلسان الوفد:
(تعجبني طريقة إدارة الإجتماعات اليابانية.. كل واحد منهم ممكن ان يعطيك جوابا .. ولكن يتباحثون بلغتهم وفيما بينهم.. ويصدر الجواب .. من شخص واحد.. وعادة ما يكون .. سوف ندرس الموضوع ونرد عليكم ))

الصناعة تحتاج إلى ثلاثة عناصر
1- التقنية
2- الموارد 
3- الأيدي العاملة العامة والمتخصصة والمهرة

وينبغي توفر عنصرين منها لنجاح الصناعة ..

وقد إكتشفت ان عنصرين منها ليست موجودة.. إضافة إلى أنهم سوف 
يعطوك تقنية 1985 م.. وهم لديهم مراكز أبحاث .. 
وسوف يتغير الموديل والطراز .. 
ونحن لن نستطيع مواكبة هذا التقدم..

معظم الدول الصناعية,, لديها مشاكل التلوث.. لوجود المصانع قريباً من المدن.. وتسعى لتحصيل تكاليف منع التلوث والحماية منه من جيوب المستهلك لمنتجاتهم.. ايا كان عربيا او يابانيا او صينيا,,

الموضوع ذو زوايا عدة .. م. الأسطى محمد..
بارك الله فيك..​


----------



## hamza988 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اخوي fagerlsabah انا معك و كلامك صحيح وسليم 100% و أقول ان هناك كثير من الطاقات المجانية و هناك كثير من العلماء الذين اخترعوا آلات تولد طاقة مجانية والى الأبد ولكن تلك الاختراعات لم تظهر للوجود لسبب بسيط هو تعارضها مع مصالح الشركات النفطية الكبرى و مصالح الدول النفطية المنتجة للنفط التي لو تم استخدام هذه الاختراعات لتم القضاء على اقتصاداتها تماما و ربما الأخ الاسطي محمد غير مقتنع بوجهة نظرك لأنه من بلد نفطي عربي خائف على اقتصاده من الانهيار التام و اقول له ان ليس كل الدول العربية نفطية و اقول له اننا نحن عبيد للغرب باستراتيجيتك هذه وليس هم حيث ان وجود النفط في المنطقة العربية يجعل لهم مبررا للبقاء في الخليج و بالتالي السيطرة على الأمة العربية 
والسلام عليكم


----------

